# Airplane travel and IBS D (usually worse when anxious)



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi my friends are thinking of going away and this would involve travelling by plane, i havent been on a plane for years, and this would be stressful esp with friends instead of family. How do you get on with the whole toilet thing on planes?

If i know there is a toilet i am usually ok, but i need to know where it is etc, i usally go everywhere in my car, hate getting public transport due to my ibs

Many thanks


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Strangely enough the few times I have been on a plane(I'm a very nervous flyer) my bowels seem to clasp shut and its the last thing I need to worry about.

Possibly the adrenaline takes over or maybe its the serotonin link theory?


----------



## NotNormal (Mar 4, 2013)

Flying with ibs makes me very anxious. I book am aisle seat and preferably towards the back close to the bathroom and hopefully fewer people if the plane isn't full. I eat a few hours before I fly and if I eat on the plane it's something light that I feel ok so it won't give me an issue. I miss the days when my ibs was under control and I could sit in any row and not worry about what if I have to go to the bathroom. Good luck and try to find something to keep your mind occupied.


----------



## desprate (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi fellow sufferers..hope u r doing fine..well i'm not cause have a flight after 3 days and it's almost 14 n 1/2 hr flight and suffering from ibs problem plzzzz need some help and advise..thax..

GOD bless us all..


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

How did you get on?


----------



## heather21 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi I had to do a 5 hour plane journey to Tenerife last month! I was really really nervous about the travelling too. But I dealt with it by taking an Imodium comfort before I went to sleep the night before travelling then I think 2 normal imodiums when I woke up to leave for the airport. Then I took an imodium instant after getting through security and I took another instant half way through the plane journey and I was fine. I know its maybe not ideal to stuff yourself with imodium but it was just for the 2 times for the days I was travelling and it worked fine for me I didn't have to go once. Hope this has helped. I know imodium doesn't work for everyone but if it does for you I'd definitely stock up before you go. Good luck with your flights.


----------



## W Brian (Aug 11, 2013)

My Dr gave me some Diphenoxylate/Atropine for travel. I start taking it a few days before I travel. Avoid trigger foods, eat light and high fiber and have a light snack on the plane. I haven't had problems on long car trips or flying.


----------

